

Uber in India will include rickshaws - colinmegill
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/world/asia/uber-adds-a-low-tech-twist-to-its-modern-business-model-in-india.html

======
vipulg
Penetration of Auto rickshaws in much higher in India and their design make it
easy to commute within narrow roads. Good move.

